# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Cortana, Abel Prunonosa

## Airicist

youtube.com/ninopulpo

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 4, 2012

----------


## Airicist

"Hello World!"

Published on Sep 15, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Cortana
June 19, 2016




> The new robot for Circatronic. A creation by Abel Prunonosa.

----------

